# Pompano Jigs



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

In my never-ending addiction for anything that people use to catch Pompano, I tried some of these down on Hatteras this past week.
http://gbtackle.com/lures/Custom_Pompano_Cobia_jigs.htm
Look at the last pic on this page, they are the ones at the top of the picture.
Small, bullet-shaped jigs with a short bucktail.
Down on the West Coast of Florida they use them from jettys and piers in rough water, bouncing them along the bottom.
I tossed them in the troughs, tipped with a bit of FB, and caught several smaller dink sized Pomps. So they seemed to work! I wish I had gotten the chance to give them a try in a spot that held better numbers of Pompano, but I never found it.
But early returns put these a little ahead of the Silly Willy jigs that we discussed a while back.
Interestingly enough, more of the catches were foul hooked on the sides of their faces than hooked in the mouth, indicating to me that they were slashing at them in the wash, rather than taking them in whole. But they were definitly interested, and on a couple of mornings got me bites when droppper rigs with bait didn't, in spots that I was sure should be holding some pomps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> In my never-ending addiction for anything that people use to catch Pompano, I tried some of these down on Hatteras this past week.
> http://gbtackle.com/lures/Custom_Pompano_Cobia_jigs.htm
> Look at the last pic on this page, they are the ones at the top of the picture.
> Small, bullet-shaped jigs with a short bucktail.
> ...


 I would think those things tipped with slivers of mullet,shrimp,as you said,fishbites,even crabknuckle could catch anything from bluefish,blackdrum,flounder,specks,puppydrum,to pompano,sound or ocean... Upsize that one on the right,and you'd have a heck of a cobia jig as well...


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

West coast of Fl. "doc's crazy gig" for pomps. I ordered several online. Love the instructions - " Let hit bottom, crank twice, set hook - repeat" Haven't really tried in surf. Jiging = have caught blues, spanish, black sea bass, and croakers love it. Let us know how you do with the jigs. Best - glenn


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, too many brews! Should be "doc's crazy jig" best - glenn


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

the ones at top of the page that you pointed out will probably work better than some of the other go to jigs in the surf in n.c.. On piers these plus gotcha and Doc goofy, Silly willy would all work. I like the short bucktail pink and chartruese best for surf.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

wow tom is seriously addicted to pompano fishing. i got some goofy jigs w/teasers to try on my october trip if the surf is calm and i can find a good trough or slough to throw it...usually if it is clear & calm i find a cut and throw gulp mullet or shrimp in search of flounder but we'll see if i can get some pompano on artificials. seems like the problem is that these prob work best if worked horizontally along the beach in a trough/slough, but seems like the big ones are rarely in the 1st gut...usually out deeper...would prob have to wade out to the 1st bar at least and try to work it parallel in the 2nd gut...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Upsize that one on the right,and you'd have a heck of a cobia jig as well... "

The ones at the bottom of the pic are indeed Cobia jigs. The little ones at the top of the pic are the pompano jigs.
The ones at the top are the ones that I was using. White w/ Pink bucktail is what they hit. Tipped with a piece of FB shrimp.

"these prob work best if worked horizontally along the beach in a trough/slough"

That is exactly what I was doing. I would stand right at the edge of the slough, cast them upcurrent, staying in the slough, and bring them back with the current to where I was.

"wow tom is seriously addicted to pompano fishing."

No $#it!

"Hi, My name is Tom, (_Hi Tom!_) and I fish for Pompano...It has been 46 hours since I last fished for Pompano. This is my story..."
;-)


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Was sitting here wondering where the fleas go in a surf like this ? Anyone want to go down and check and see they still there?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am almost exclusively targeting pomps these days as well...always liked the tasty fish...used to fish for sheepshead and flounder more than pompano...but flounder have no fight, sheepshead fight like monsters but take a lot concentration/attention...lately i just want to kick back, relax, soak some bait without straining to feel the slightest tap, and then when the rod bows over reel in a pompano that not only tastes great but fights well on light tackle...perfect fish...if they only they didn't come in sizes less than 2lbs


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"not only tastes great but fights well on light tackle...*perfect fish*..."

This is what me and a buddy of mine decided about 20 years ago.
We actually ended up calling them exactly this, "The Perfect Fish"
You can catch them on simple tackle, they (can be) right in front of you, they are a blast on light tackle, you can clean them with a pair of scissors, cook them with a piece of tin foil, a little butter and lemon, pepper and salt, and they are better eating that anything else that you can catch in my opinion. In some circles the classic New Orleans dish Pompano en Papillote is considered one of America's finest contributions to World Cusine.
Years ago we would stand on the beach in Avon, with our little 6' bass rods and catch as many as we wanted.
We would take a coffee can with holes punched in the sides and fill it with charcoal and get those going, then bury the whole can in the sand with the hot coals.
We would then lay a little grate across the top, and when we would catch a Pompano we would clean it right in the surf with a pair of kitchen shears, lay it in a piece of tinfoil with some butter, lemon, salt and pepper, wrap it up and cook it right on top of that coffee can of coals. Then eat it right out of the tinfoil.
Guys would come down the beach from us, from the downwind side, asking "What the hell are you guys catching down here? You are Killing Us!"
Of course, they would have nothing but 12 foot rods and cut bait and had no idea that "The Perfect Fish" was closer to them than the tip of their rod was!
All that and they are Awfully Pretty Too!
The Perfect Fish...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> "not only tastes great but fights well on light tackle...*perfect fish*..."
> 
> This is what me and a buddy of mine decided about 20 years ago.
> We actually ended up calling them exactly this, "The Perfect Fish"
> ...


 I love your story,but I kinda dissagree....

From red drum,cobia,kings,pompano,catfish of all kinds,sheepshead,largemouthbass,smallmouth,pompano,sheepshead,spot,croaker,seamullet,speckletrout,bluegill,crappie,don't matter fresh or salt,it pulls a line and eats good it's a perfect fish in my book.. But then I use 5'rods to 13' rods and match tackle to what I hope is biting,and have the mindset that it's gonna get caught,if not I'll grab another rod and different tackle to try and catch something else... In other words,feesh'n is feesh'n in my book...


----------

